# Detailed photos and videos of 2 week old Duprasi Babies!!!



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey all,

My little duprasi's have had a litter of 6, I've been very patient and left the little mum to it, but tonight I couldn't resist a little peek and then ended up taking photos and videos as I think there is very little out there documenting their growth etc in terms of imagery.

On the down side, the mum has gone a bit jumpy since the new arrivals but that is to be expected as she's obviously gone into wild mode in order to protect and look after her litter, but also more wierdly is that dad has gotten very bitey, he's made me bleed a few times and also my dad has had a nastey hard bite or two as well.. is this normal? is he missing his mate? Every time I put my hand into his tank he looks very eager to get at me, standing on his back legs, but due to his recent biting habits I am very wary and keep away from him.. which is probably making the situation worse?

Anyway, back to the reason for the post, her are some very rough and ready photos and hopefully a video to follow of the babies, I would love to spend more time documenting them but really don't want to stress mum out anymore than I did already!

I believe there are 6 of the little blighters!!









Furry









But no eyes just yet


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

video to follow


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a link to a video of the little baby bumbling around my hand and attempting to wash himself!!

Duprasi baby in HD - shot on GH13 with 50mm M42 on Vimeo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well done, I have a litter that are 3 weeks old this weekend and I havent even seen them yet as the mum has sealed up all entrances to the nest. She actually barks at me when I feed and do her water.
My male is very cage territorial and jumps at my hand when I feed etc and would bite if I wasnt faster than him but I find if I lift him out with gloves he reverts back to being a really friendly boy once hes out of his cage


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are seriousely cute!!!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

hmmm ok maybe I'll brave it and get him out, he goes for me even more when I wear gloves!!hehe was your guy like that before he met his lady friend? Maybe it's something that happens to them once they've experienced some fat tailed loving..?

These little things are the best accident ever.. just hope I can get homes for them all, can't believe 6 popped out, she's so tiny compared to the boy!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mouseman11 said:


> hmmm ok maybe I'll brave it and get him out, he goes for me even more when I wear gloves!!hehe was your guy like that before he met his lady friend? Maybe it's something that happens to them once they've experienced some fat tailed loving..?
> 
> These little things are the best accident ever.. just hope I can get homes for them all, can't believe 6 popped out, she's so tiny compared to the boy!


 
Bob has only really gone like this since hes been with lady friends, hes gorgeous once hes out of his cage but inside hes an evil git. Scoop your boy up in a container if he doesnt like gloves, I bet hes fine once hes outside his territory
You wont have any problem homing them as Ive got lots of people waiting for mine, they are so hard to get hold of. Im sure Lucy said one of hers produces litters of 12+. 
My male is huge next to the 2 girls too :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

What little cuties:flrt:
if (just if :whistling2 you have one as pet only -then which sex prefers handling and seems friendliest ? -I realise if bought up being handled they will be friendly as such but is there a difference in the sexes -most species males are more laid back .


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

well, I got my male when he was about 5 months old.. he was pretty neutral in terms of tameness, he wouldn't exactly run away when you went to get him out of his cage, but wouldn't come over to you either. The longer I had him, the more inquisitive he was and came to the front of his cage more.. but he did give the odd light nip here and there, but that was more to see who I was i think more than anything.

Then I got my female at around 6 weeks old, now she was in a much smaller tank for the first week as I collected her when I was working away and she used to literally run and jump into my hand when I went to get her out, whether it was the smaller cage, or the handling from the breeder I guess i'll never know..

now I've been working quite a lot, she's been in with my male and I've been leaving her alone with the babies, she has gone more jumpy and runs away.. whereas the male now runs around on his two back legs to get to my hand, but as I've had a few nastey bites since the mating, I'm staying well clear for a bit, so i can't work out whether it's because he's dieing to come out or being territorial!

So those are my experiences so far, but looking at pouchie's little male who literally falls asleep in the palm of her hand (my boy has done that once, and so has my female once) I guess its hard to say!!

all i know is that they're sooo damn cute!!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's guiseppe (the female) relaxing!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

and a video of sleepy daddy (Luigi)
YouTube - Duprasi sleeping in my hand,fat tailed gerbil


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My male was about 5 months old when I got him and was quite nippy but he then went tame, once he was in with my female he then went very territorial and even when I put him back in his own cage he stayed the same. He also jumps on his back legs trying to get me when I have my hand in the cage and also tries to bite. The minute I remove him from his cage he is perfect
Kizzy my other female who never produces babies(possible to old) is a real sweetie and loves to come out which is how Kissa usually is but when she has babies shes very protective. Ive counted her babies today and she has 3 but this could be that the male was only in with her for a few minutes as it wasnt a planned mating.
Did you know that Duprasi males can abseil :gasp:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

Beautiful pups and great pics.

I have never kept Duprasi together as permanent pairs, but have had Duprasi that were very territorial. My Duprasi were only put together for a few days for breeding, but were otherwise kept seperately.

My male Duprasi have tended to be really chilled out characters - the girls on occassion were more feisty. Two of my Duprasi girls were extremely protective mothers and I had to watch my fingers when changing the food and water.

Duprasi are fantastic animals and great pets. It will be great to see more pics of the pups as they grow.

Heather.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

so maybe it is down to the individual not the sex ?
do either sex become hormonal if kept alone as for example some rat does can ?


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd say no, everyone always advises to keep them alone (unfortunately) when my pair were together they were adorable, sleeping and grooming together, I'll have to dig up the photos..

but no both sexes (as far as I'm aware) do best on their own..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My 3 all live alone too, the first mating was very sweet as they both slept together and groomed each other, I only removed the male when I found him asleep, alone in a corner, the female gave birth the next night.
My second mating with a different female produced no pups but she appeared to hate him and he was removed after a couple of days.
The latest litter is the result of him climbing the lid of a carrier when I was cleaning the duprasi out, he then must have jumped and abseiled down into the females tank. He was only in a few minutes but must have mated her as she now has a litter of 3 pups.
I love duprasi, they are amazing little critters


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I didn't know they could abseil, however the reason my two first got together was because the female climbed up a foot high wall I was using to separate.
I would put them in this separated cage to familiarize themselves with one another, watch them for aaaages, they would just sniff eachother a lot and seem rather friendly, I'd then leave the room for 5 mins and she's somehow end up on the other side with the male..
It took me forever to finally see her do it.. But she did it so much that that's when i decided I should put them together, it was beautiful for nearly a week before the mating started!

Also last night something very bizarre happened.. I went in to check on them as normal, as soon as I put the light on, 3 of the babies zooomed out of their wooden house/nest and were running all over the place. One was rolling down a hill of bedding whilst the others just bumbled around. Then five mins later mum decided that was enough and herded them back to the house. I've never seen them come out of the nest before (eyes still closed). But it was just weird how they zoomed out when I put the light on, you'd expect them to stay hidden in the house when the lights changed..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mouseman11 said:


> I didn't know they could abseil, however the reason my two first got together was because the female climbed up a foot high wall I was using to separate.
> I would put them in this separated cage to familiarize themselves with one another, watch them for aaaages, they would just sniff eachother a lot and seem rather friendly, I'd then leave the room for 5 mins and she's somehow end up on the other side with the male..
> It took me forever to finally see her do it.. But she did it so much that that's when i decided I should put them together, it was beautiful for nearly a week before the mating started!
> 
> Also last night something very bizarre happened.. I went in to check on them as normal, as soon as I put the light on, 3 of the babies zooomed out of their wooden house/nest and were running all over the place. One was rolling down a hill of bedding whilst the others just bumbled around. Then five mins later mum decided that was enough and herded them back to the house. I've never seen them come out of the nest before (eyes still closed). But it was just weird how they zoomed out when I put the light on, you'd expect them to stay hidden in the house when the lights changed..


 

Yours are just show offs:lol2:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

yesterday I put the running wheel back in, just in case the mum was missing her exercise (i took it out before thinking she should be resting).. anyway later on at night I came in and this time one baby comes sprinting out of the nest again.. so i quickly grabbed my camera to film it..

seconds later, mum comes out, picks up the little baby and takes him into the wheel and starts running with the baby in her mouth, finally drops it and flips it out of the wheel as she carries on running..

so yea the wheel has been taken out again now.. poor little thing..

I'll upload the video later if I get a chance.. cute but probably not good for it


----------

